# Super lemon Haze



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm growing SLH this grow and I see the leaves have very coarse serrations, can anybody verify that??


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 29, 2011)

The origins are Lemon Skunk x Super Silver Haze so the leaves like that are normal because of the Skunk i think .


----------



## jesuse (Oct 29, 2011)

hey skag youl love this stuff,, iv toked it up b4 its top stuff and the taste is grate,,,,,, my lil boy threw load of mine down the pan and wizzed on it i was guted flushing it,,,,hes crazy lil chap.. j


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> hey skag youl love this stuff,, iv toked it up b4 its top stuff and the taste is grate,,,,,, my lil boy threw load of mine down the pan and wizzed on it i was guted flushing it,,,,hes crazy lil chap.. j


 
I bought some at a dispensary in seattle, I did love it!!! I'm just hopein it's the real McCoy!!  You probably don't know who the McCoys are, just wondered myself, if the expression Real McCoy has anything to do with GrandPappy Amos.  LOL its a American thing .


----------



## jesuse (Oct 31, 2011)

View attachment untitled.bmp
 this the only mCcoys i know of budy they my fav patato chips ther mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm after a good bong ses:icon_smile: . [j]


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 1, 2011)

Those look like some Haze leaning leafs to me....    be prepared for 2x + stretch on that lady...   

I ran her once and she ended up around 6'...  Smoke was prob a B/B+ at best but it had almost no flavor and was a PITA to grow so I let her go...


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 1, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Those look like some Haze leaning leafs to me....    be prepared for 2x + stretch on that lady...



Keep her low in N.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 1, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Those look like some Haze leaning leafs to me.... be prepared for 2x + stretch on that lady...
> 
> I ran her once and she ended up around 6'... Smoke was prob a B/B+ at best but it had almost no flavor and was a PITA to grow so I let her go...


  I just potted 3 clones off her, we'll see, I think this would be a great avatar for you!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 1, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Keep her low in N.


 
I'll try and remember, but she'll probably get the same as everyone else,  her leaves unfold weird!!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 2, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I just potted 3 clones off her, we'll see, I think this would be a great avatar for you!!


 
WOW!!  Hmmmmmmmm...  You know SKAG this is the first time i have ever considered changing my avi....   Thats a great one you found there....


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 2, 2011)

that is a sweet avi... but you've had that same one as long as I've known ya on the boards.  I'd get confused who you were if you changed now.  lol


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 2, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> WOW!! Hmmmmmmmm... You know SKAG this is the first time i have ever considered changing my avi.... Thats a great one you found there....


 
I collect Avatars, but ya I always think of another ant marching when I see that one, just seemed to fit.


----------

